# English Vehicles In Spain



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, 
Just another question for you all, if i bought an english registered vehicle over to spain how long would i be able to run it for out there,
I have heard before that you can only do it for like 6 months but hopfully you lot will be able to give more guidence on the subject
Jake


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe that if you are a Spanish resident its 30 days. If you're just visiting you can keep it here for 6 months

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I believe that if you are a Spanish resident its 30 days. If you're just visiting you can keep it here for 6 months
> 
> jo xxx


.......and there a re lots of threads about this here!!


including our sticky http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/82671-driving-spain-info.html


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank u  bit depressing though as i have a fire engine limo which i wanted to bring out with me and run as a business but dont think would be economically viable  

Jake


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jakenlaura said:


> Thank u  bit depressing though as i have a fire engine limo which i wanted to bring out with me and run as a business but dont think would be economically viable
> 
> Jake


No, you cant use a UK commercial vehicle in Spain, You couldnt even get it matriculated

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> No, you cant use a UK commercial vehicle in Spain, You couldnt even get it matriculated
> 
> Jo xxx


Insurance and other permits would be impossible too, I should imagine...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I was too embarrassed to ask what a "Fire Engine Limo" is - I was hoping someone else was going to ask. But then I remembered google...


----------

